

Ask HN:  Best Online Learning Sites? - EzGraphs

Educational sites like Khan Academy, Stanford's online offerings, OpenCourseWare MITx popping up at a rapid pace and changing the way we learn.  What are the best sites of this kind that you use?
======
EzGraphs
To give a bit of context I've been working on a site that aggregates online
learning opportunities:

<http://gradesquare.com/by_source>

At this point we have courses from the following sites:

Annenberg Learner Blender Cookie CMU Google Course Khan Academy MIT Blossoms
OCW JH OCW MIT Open Yale Courses Stanford

A number of others have been flagged as possibilities - but I would like to
hear which ones the HN crowd frequents before adding more.

------
jmau5
I'm registered for CS101: Building a Search Engine and CS373: Programming
Robotic Cars over at Udacity. Both classes are scheduled to start in a few
hours and I highly recommend you get over there and join the fun. Both classes
are being led by Sebastian Thrun, ex-Stanford professor, Google Fellow, and
instructor of the highly successful Introduction to Artificial Intelligence
course than Stanford hosted last year.

Link: <http://www.udacity.com/>

~~~
EzGraphs
Good suggestion - they are on our horizon for sure. Best wishes on your
classes.

------
carusen
You are interested only in academic learning and courses or on learning about
some very specific things?

~~~
EzGraphs
Anything really. We started with a pretty heavy emphasis on traditional
academics - but many of those sites are the best publicized as well.

An idea for the list of subjects we currently flagged (sorry about the dups):

<http://gradesquare.com/by_subject>

We are open hearing any ideas.

------
sl4yerr
Kind of cliche, but Ted might be worth considering.

~~~
EzGraphs
Actually - a very interesting suggestion. I have always thought of the videos
there in a different category (motivational speaking). They definitely have an
educational component though.

------
nextparadigms
academicearth.org, youtube.com/edu, thenewboston.com (programming). All are
video-based, though.

~~~
EzGraphs
Nice - the thenewboston.com is completely new to me.

The other two are good ideas as well. It looks like these use resources that
appear in other sites (AcademicEarth has OCW related content, YouTube has Khan
Academy). It will be interesting to see over time what sites are the "starting
points" for obtaining educational content.

